Ask HN: Can you rate the results on searching “y combinator” on GoogleVsBaidu? - r_singh
======
r_singh
Here are my results: [https://imgur.com/a/B26XL](https://imgur.com/a/B26XL)

You will most likely have to zoom-in to be able to read them properly. Sorry
about that.

Baidu for me returns mostly YC resources, whether on the same domain or not,
wiki and HN. However, on Google it's mostly social media links and some
regional article (even after being signed out on incognito at google.com/ncr).

It's probably Google returning links that it thinks I'd most likely visit.
It's clearly getting it wrong though, I'd rather have HN on the first page of
the results, than YC's twitter. But then again, the social media links could
just be in my google results and I may prefer baidu's results right now cause
I've never used it before.

Nonetheless, can't seem to wonder about the difference between the results. Do
you think we need Baidu to participate in english search for a slightly
different perspective on things?

